# Drive in latch door knobs



## Angela3511 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I just bought my first house, and none of the interior knobs lock. I'm not a security nut, but would like to ensure that no one walks in on me while I'm in the restroom! I'd just like to be able to lock the bedroom doors for privacy too, but that's not a necessity.

I removed the old door knob from the bathroom door, and it has only a circular slide in latch. When I went to Lowe's, everything they had in stock was with a rectangular face plate on the floor. I'd have to carve out space on the door to be able to do this, and I'm not looking forward to doing that to five different doors if I can avoid it.

I've found a few round latch door knobs sets online, but they are in general 3-4 times as expensive as the regular knobs at Lowe's (once you factor in shipping). Any suggestions for other places to look or how to get around having to notch out all the doors?

Thanks!


----------



## lockman (Dec 22, 2008)

Not all, but most of the Kwikset and Schlage locks at Lowes or Home Depot come with both the flat rectangular plates and the round collars you're talk about.... The latch will have the rectangle on it, you just take a screwdriver, pop it off, and put the round collar on..... 

Also, some HD's and Lowes carry locks specifically for mobile homes and these usually have the round latches.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Lockman is right...look more closely as many passage lock sets include both face plates (square and drive-in) in the same box.


----------

